# Cheese bread



## hvacwife (Jun 13, 2004)

1 egg
1-1/2 c. Milk
3-3/4c. Bisquick
1c. Grated sharp cheddar cheese

Heat oven to 350. Grease loaf pan. Beat egg in large mixer bowl. Add remaining ingredients. Beat on medium speed. Pour into prepared pan.
Bake for 1 hour. Cool and serve.


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Nice & Easy*

This sounds like a keeper recipe. I am not a big bread person but even *I* could handle this one. Thanks, Anna!!!  /rayt721


----------

